# Two flat whites and a jug



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

When knocking out two FW's at home, i am interested what order others do it in and if you do two lots of steamed milk. I have a 250ml Motta and do the espresso and then milk and then repeat. Wife has half finished her drink by the time I sit down. Perhaps I should get a bigger jug and do two espressos and then steam milk for both at once. Split pours don't do it for us taste-wise.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I do the same as you but I've been wondering the same.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I have it even worse! I've got to do the milk in two runs as my wife currently can't have cow's milk (or products) and drinks goat's milk...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Use 600ml jug with enough milk for two cups. Steam milk first. Pull espresso. Add milk. Latte art...optional.

Happy days!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yup, I use a bigger jug, more milk and run a higher pressure to ensure I can churn the milk enough.

Pull 1 shot as I a m steaming, the other as the milk is resting


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Bigger jug is the answer I reckon and two lots of milk at once. Shot at same time as milk is feasible or before and after whatever routine seems best either way better than not having them at the same time, I think


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I would do milk after personally as it can separate if left to sit. Espresso will still be good and slightly cooler gives a bit more clarity.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

forzajuve said:


> I would do milk after personally as it can separate if left to sit. Espresso will still be good and slightly cooler gives a bit more clarity.


Gets my vote


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Occasional gentle swirl can prevent the milk from separating. But yes you could pull the espresso first then steam the milk. I just find the crema starts to dissipate if left too long which isn't good for latte art practise.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for replies, glad it's not just me! I am thinking of getting a second basket so I can weigh and grind two lots of beans and cutting down on time between two espresso brews then as suggested steaming in a bigger jug. So need an extra 18g vst and 500ml Europa jug.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

What size cups do you use for the flat whites?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

doolallysquiff said:


> What size cups do you use for the flat whites?


5/6oz


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> 5/6oz


I was asking OP what size cups he uses for flat whites. Was wondering if it maybe easier to get a 22g and split the shot into slightly smaller cups.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was going to suggest the same, 22g basket (which you could dose 23g or even 24g into) and doing a split pour. Although you'd have to check it fitted your double-spouted standard portafilter as I know that size basket won't fit in all of them. But did note above that Wobin19 mentioned in the original post that split pours don't do it for him and the wife, taste-wise.

Possibly worth investigating before dismissing the idea though? It might mean purchasing a new basket (22g) which you've mentioned you might do anyway. I too recently purchased a second 18g VST basket. Had a similar idea of having two double-spouted portafilters (in addition to my naked one and even considered a fourth one, a single-spout. Portafilter overload, lol!) so that I could prep two doubles at once, so when making multiple drinks it would speed up the process rather than having to clean after pulling each one before the next. But next thing I'd have my eye on would probably be a two-group? Where would it end, lol?!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

doolallysquiff said:


> I was asking OP what size cups he uses for flat whites. Was wondering if it maybe easier to get a 22g and split the shot into slightly smaller cups.


I am using 5 oz cups. I have a 22g basket and still find that the coffee is too drowned out by milk for our tastes. We like a good double in each one. 2 group now there is an idea!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I would agree with @forzajuve and @doolallysquiff - get a bigger jug, do the shots and then the milk to avoid milk separation. Pre-heat your mugs to mitigate the espresso cooling.

When pouring the milk, do some "milk sharing" - i.e. pour about half of the milk you want for the FW into mug 1, then do a proper FW milk pour into mug 2, then go back to top up mug 1. That way you get much better consistency of milk between mugs 1 & 2.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Last suggestion before we see a 2 group appear in the 'my new set-up thread', how about trying the 22g with 130ml picardie glasses. A bit of a trade off with drink size but only slightly. If you decide to run 2 shots, @Colio07 advice would be the way to go.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you end up purchasing a 500ml Motta jug to add to your 250ml Motta, do what barista's in coffee shops often do which is to steam milk in the larger jug then pour half of it into the smaller one (you can do this a couple of times if you wish). This will help combine the milk (foam and heated milk). Then pour from smaller jug into cups containing espresso as per usual. Could even create some fancy latte art to impress the Mrs. Win win.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do shot one

Do shot two, and do your milk while this is pouring

Split the milk and pour


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Some great advice here thanks. I have a cheap ikea 500ml jug so will try steaming in that and splitting milk using the the small one for pouring.. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Get a bigger jug









Use two jugs and split the milk


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Reading these make me want a double boiler but ill have to wait...


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Only needed to do this once this weekend, but promising results! One thing I failed to do was pour half the milk in first cup before doing second one. I ended up with thinner milk in second cup. But I did deliver two cups at the same time. Just a bit of practice I a will have this nailed. i dont actually need a second basket. I can pre weigh both doses to get a head start.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy days!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Good stuff, I missed the conclusion before. Glad to hear you're heading in the right direction.

Also good to stop and question my own routine a bit.


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Just realised I have this problem. Wife has finished her's by the time I get mine.

I think prob it takes me too long to prepare the coffee to get two shots out before steaming, mostly do to the pain involved in single dosing the super lusso: Grind into bowl, clear exit chute, grinder on again to empty chamber, clear exit chute, empty bowl into portafilter, distribute, tamp, flush HX, zero scales, pull shot, empty portafilter, rinse portafilter, dry portafilter... ...and then repeat. Eek. Normally I'd be steaming immediately after pulling the shot.

Grind both shots before starting perhaps? Might work at the obvious expense of slightly older coffee in the second shot. But who am I kidding, I'm not so good that could make much difference. Will try this tomorrow as well as steaming two milks at once and decanting into the small motta to pour.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'd struggle to notice a difference 'pre grinding' a minute or two before. One American trendy coffee shop 'pre grinds' for up to 15 minutes.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't see why anyone would go to all that effort twice in a row. Just double the quantity of beans then split across two baskets/shots.

Instead of rinsing and drying the pf between shots just wipe it with a dry towel.

Steam both lots of milk together, depending on how much you need.

Buy an EK and pull one 50g shot, split in two and get 25g in each, use smaller cups ?


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

You're the second person this week to tell me to buy an EK. I'll see if there's any change down the back of the sofa.

Less faff from tomorrow. Revolution not evolution.


----------

